# Fire Extinguisher Recall



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I saw a news article the other day discussing a large recall of Kidde brand fire extinguishers. The two types of extinguishers included in the recall have either plastic handles or are the push-button variety that do not have a pressure gauge. The affected models go back as far as 1973! I have had a Kidde ABC rated dry chemical extinguisher hanging on the wall in my basement shop for close to forty years. I checked it and, guess what, it is included in the recall. As far as I can tell, Kidde will be sending me a brand new replacement. All I need to do is call them on Monday.

Details about the recall can be found at the Kidde.com website.

If you have a fire extinguisher in your home or shop, check to see it is included in the recall. If you do not have any fire extinguishers you really should get several. I have a couple that are newer and not in the recall. I really should have replaced the unit in question many times over the years. They do not last forever, even though the gauge shows the pressure is just fine. I know that in the chemistry laboratory areas I have worked with there is a monthly inspection of every extinguisher, and a regular maintenance schedule, as well as mandatory semi-annual hands-on training. Putting out a burning barrel of gasoline can be a lot of fun and gives you the confidence to deal with a real fire should the need arise.


----------



## gailmo (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting about this. Both of the new fire extinguishers I bought several months ago were in the recall. Got my information submitted tonight.

I bought new extinguishers and smoke detectors because my daughter and family had a serious fire in their house last spring. They STUPIDLY had their BBQ grill close to the house and a small piece of charcoal fell out of the grill and onto the ground below. It was dry and about 3 hours later that tiny coal erupted into a small grass fire that caught their grill on fire and subsequently the side of the house. They woke about 2am to their smoke alarms blaring!! The whole side of the house was in flames. Everyone got out and the fire department was there in about 3 minutes. The firemen said 5 more minutes and the whole house would have been toast. Fortunately my daughter, her husband and two small children got out without any injuries. House is now fixed-- but it scared the hell out of everyone. So check those smoke detector's batteries NOW and get some new fire extinguishers.


----------

